# Warhammer 40k ork army for sale or trade or swap



## dbs101 (Jan 21, 2011)

Ork army and bits n bobs. 

01 - trukk not painted 
10 - knobs - 2/10 painted 
10 - grots and the leader all painted 
40 - boys - 5/40 painted 
02 - war bosses both painted 
06 - deff kopters 


id say well over £60 worth of models id like a good offer or i would be very happy to trade for unpainted space marines / terminators / etc. Im building up my dark angels army and these orks are just sitting in a box doing nothing so would for someone building up a ork army. 

im from swansea, i can travel to trade or sell, but posting them wont be a problem, feel free to email me for pics cheers. 

Jon


----------



## Chocobuncle (Feb 5, 2009)

Would you be willing to ship to the US?


----------



## connor1994 (Aug 25, 2011)

i have a couple if ur interested ? iam from uk too


----------

